# THIS is what makes pro wrestling special...



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

In my opinion, great pro wrestling is more than excellent ring work. It’s more than storylines. It’s definitely more than entrance music or costumes or mic work.

In my view, great pro wrestling makes you FEEL.

I’m sure a lot of people will make fun of the guy shown above, but I think fans like him are what makes wrestling special. 

I’ve cried lots of times as a wrestling fan, most recently when Sting made his surprise debut on Dynamite. I also cried (a lot) watching the Brodie Lee tribute show; watching the WWE’s retirement tribute to Ric Flair; the WWE tribute shows for Chris Benoit and Eddy Guerrero; when Benoit won the WWE title; when Flair returned to WCW in 1998; Arn Anderson’s retirement speech; etc. I even cried after the Cody-Dustin match. 

I love pro wrestling!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

That guy's way over the top but the moment's something that can't be replicated by any other sport or even tv show reunion and these moments make pro wrestling special.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If you feel something, its working


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I’m not embarrassed or ashamed to say I cried at that exact moment. You can’t duplicate raw energy like that. It’s freaking beautiful man


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

It was a moment that will not be forgotten. Wow!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I said it in the live thread that wrestling gives us real life incredible moments that just can't be written.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm sorry but that's some cringey shit.


----------



## biggiefoot (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm not a punk or an AEW fan, but Punk honestly felt like the biggest deal last night, and that felt like the biggest deal in wrestling in a long long time. People can say what they want about Punk losing in the UFC and looking unathletic, but he's a bigger star than he's ever been now in terms of buzz... and honestly to anyone that knows anything about how hard a fight is, Punk IS a bad ass. He's tough as nails, and gutted out an ass whooping where 99.9% ofthe muscle heads in the WWE would fold up like a bitch. You can totally sell Punk as a guy that's not a physical beast, but is someone that's hard as hell to put away, and crafty as all get out, having new experience with a different world of combat.

Glad to see how happy he looked, and how happy it made everyone. I'm still not watching wrestling regularly, but this does make the idea more intriguing.

That Darby Allen dude looks like a total geek though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm sorry but that's some cringey shit.


Edgy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

biggiefoot said:


> I'm not a punk or an AEW fan, but Punk honestly felt like the biggest deal last night, and that felt like the biggest deal in wrestling in a long long time. People can say what they want about Punk losing in the UFC and looking unathletic, but he's a bigger star than he's ever been now in terms of buzz... and honestly to anyone that knows anything about how hard a fight is, Punk IS a bad ass. He's tough as nails, and gutted out an ass whooping where 99.9% ofthe muscle heads in the WWE would fold up like a bitch. You can totally sell Punk as a guy that's not a physical beast, but is someone that's hard as hell to put away, and crafty as all get out, having new experience with a different world of combat.
> 
> Glad to see how happy he looked, and how happy it made everyone. I'm still not watching wrestling regularly, but this does make the idea more intriguing.
> 
> That Darby Allen dude looks like a total geek though.


dude - great post

until the darby bit - he is super legit

watch some of his aew stuff - when one wrestler throws a punch, he throws his whole body

he uses his small size for maximum impact - he is amazing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Edgy



No it isnt. If you're literally bawling over a pro wrestler coming back then you need to develop other hobbies besides pro wrestling. Women are nice.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No it isnt. If you're literally bawling over a pro wrestler coming back then you need to develop other hobbies besides pro wrestling. Women are nice.


emotions are scary, i get it

but allow that fuzzy feeling in your tum tum to blossom and you too will one day be a real boy


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> emotions are scary, i get it
> 
> but allow that fuzzy feeling in your tum tum to blossom and you too will one day be a real boy


I cry all the time. A millionaire pro wrestler coming back is not the occasion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I cry all the time. A millionaire pro wrestler coming back is not the occasion.


*for you

for others it is - always policing emotions in others?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’ll bite @RainmakerV2 

what entertainment moment is the right one to cry - what last made you cry?

we want to know the ‘correct’ time


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *for you
> 
> for others it is - always policing emotions in others?


I'm not policing it. If dude wants to cry he can cry. I just find it cringey. That's my opinion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm not policing it. If dude wants to cry he can cry. I just find it cringey. That's my opinion.


‘cringe‘ is an emotion where you feel embarrassed for the thing you are watching

Its about being uncomfortable with the situation displayed

Sometimes it says more about you than the dude on telly - he just after 7 years of hope saw his hero return and got emotional - you find that ‘cringe’

makes me wonder what is not a cringe cry for you - better not be a sports hero returning, i’ll tell you that much


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Ngl, I cried. I started watching wrestling literally the day after the Pipebomb promo after I watched it pretty much accidentally on Youtube and got hooked instantly. I'm not American so I had pretty much no idea what pro wrestling is before that. So I can say that Punk brought me in. This was a very special moment for me.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I cant remember the last time wrestling made me feel that level of genuine excitement and investment in seeing what happens next.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> View attachment 106662


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

2:46






Was this during commercials?


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I didn't cry over this moment. But I've definitely cried over anime. The man in my avatar had me bawling like a newborn. Nothing wrong with feeling


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I cant remember the last time wrestling made me feel that level of genuine excitement and investment in seeing what happens next.


That statement should be on a big whiteboard in the next WWE creative / production meeting. And it should stay there for some time.

Because you are absolutely right.....it has been far too long since there has been that level of excitement and investment.


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

Don´t know if it´s already been posted:
Seth Rollins, Cesaro and New Day react to CM Punks return:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Halifax said:


> Don´t know if it´s already been posted:
> Seth Rollins, Cesaro and New Day react to CM Punks return:


thats a parody


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Halifax said:


> Don´t know if it´s already been posted:
> Seth Rollins, Cesaro and New Day react to CM Punks return:


Edit: Fake video lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 2:46
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep - everything from 2:46 was commercials


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry. My bad. From what I understand it´s them watching Game Of Thrones.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘cringe‘ is an emotion where you feel embarrassed for the thing you are watching
> 
> Its about being uncomfortable with the situation displayed
> 
> ...


Dude, what?

It is cringe. Punk signed a contract. That's it.

He didn't come back from career ending injuries like edge and Daniel Bryan.

He didn't lose a family member and leave the ring like Montyy Brown

He didn't get a life threatening disease like Roman Reigns.

He got tired of Vince and Hunter's shit and walked out.

He then took half a million dollars from Dana White and looked so bad, Dana didn't let him finish his 3 fight deal. And wrote a comic book or something.

Basically everything he could to get out of wrestling.

Then TK came by with a bunch of money for him and he took it.

If CM Punk is this guy's hero, then he needs his priorities checked.

Respect to Punk for trying his hands at other things, but this isn't some fairy tale story. It is just some dude who signed with a company because they gave him enough money.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Dude, what?
> 
> It is cringe. Punk signed a contract. That's it.
> 
> ...


look lads, the emotion police has arrived

don’t feel as you want, don’t think what you want - feel like we tell you to - your feelings are ‘cringe’

are you Vince McMahon dude? Sit down son


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Dude, what?
> 
> It is cringe. Punk signed a contract. That's it.
> 
> ...


Phil Brooks the person did these things.

CM Punk the character is why people were excited after seven years. Just like Star Wars fans marked out when Luke Skywalker returned in The Mandalorian. They weren’t excited that a CGI representation of Mark Hamill had appeared.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's okay for anyone to cry over something that they are emotional for. All of us have something that we are connected to that much. Something that makes us feel like a kid again. I didn't cry over CM Punks return but I don't look down on anyone that did. It's nice to see people be overjoyed over something.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

All thing considered, I’m happy for the CM Punk fans, seeing your favourite wrestler return after a long wait is such a memory to cherish, I know I did years back when my favourite(s) made their long anticipated comeback. It’s one of the few old wholesome perks pro wrestling still gives to this day and age, and I love this positivity going around 
Enjoy it guys


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think the guy crying was kind of trying to emulate Punk's actual moment of tearing up. It was bound to happen but yeah i agree that most cases the crying part was a bit overboard. But it happened.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No it isnt. If you're literally bawling over a pro wrestler coming back then you need to develop other hobbies besides pro wrestling. Women are nice.


They aren't mutually exclusive. Being passionate about something is not something to be ashamed of. Does crying during a movie also mean you can't get women? How about crying during sports? Didn't think so.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I popped for crying guy!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bit Bitterson said:


> I popped for crying guy!


lol, me too

i’m always happy when people are happy


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The only thing special is that guy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I got really emotional seeing Punk back. I'm not afraid to admit it here. 

Crying after women is cool but crying for an emotional moment watching something that you enjoy is cringe. Absolutely idiotic take. 

That guy in that picture was in the moment. He has probably waited like 7 years for Punk. He paid to be there. Let him fucking enjoy his wrestling.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Dude was probably high.

Sometimes that shit hits hard


----------



## Chasingamymatt (Mar 24, 2014)

I've never been a massive punk fan but watching this was a "goosebump" moment. The joy of wrestling is moments like this. AEW please keep doing this and WWE please keep up similar. Im not in either camp but the more of this kind of thing we get the more wrestling will keep pulling me back in. Bravo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crying Punk Guy is an iconic moment for CM Punk and thus AEW as it was their show that produced this moment of the year. 

But yeah let's not pretend this guy crying isn't snicker worthy. If "it's still real to me" guy is a joking meme, let's not pretend Crying Punk Fan isn't also joke worthy. 

But kudos to him he's put himself in the pantheon of wrestling fans displaying emotions.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Punk's been my favorite wrestler for 13 years, and while I didn't cry I don't judge anyone who did. 

Isn't half the reason we consume fiction is because we want to feel something and be moved? That guy felt everything that night. It may seem "cringey" to some people, but he was in the moment. Let the guy be.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> look lads, the emotion police has arrived
> 
> don’t feel as you want, don’t think what you want - feel like we tell you to - your feelings are ‘cringe’
> 
> are you Vince McMahon dude? Sit down son


Oh no, not the "I don't have a way to respond so I have to do a diversion post to avoid defending my thoughts" 

Stop with the wrestling promos on the internet board, they aren't nearly as cool as you think


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Seafort said:


> Phil Brooks the person did these things.
> 
> CM Punk the character is why people were excited after seven years. Just like Star Wars fans marked out when Luke Skywalker returned in The Mandalorian. They weren’t excited that a CGI representation of Mark Hamill had appeared.


This makes no sense. He was called CM Punk in UFC.

And when he made the comic.

He didn't go by Phil Brooks through any of this, so your point makes no sense. 

And if people cried in the movie theater because Luke Skywalker showed up in screen, that also.... is cringe


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The person who said it was cringe was pretty spot on to be honest. If you took that photo to a random person on the street and told them that this was a man in his thirties or forties balling his eyes out because a millionaire pro wrestler made his return to wrestling they would laugh at him and never want to be part of anything like that.

It's not cringe that he's crying it's cringe because why he's crying. I love Punk, I'm a huge fan of the guy but nothing in pro wrestling means enough for me to cry in public and I'm super passionate about it all obviously.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Nobody says shit when people get emotional over sports. Let the man cry God damn..


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, grown men shouldn’t be crying at this stuff. This isn’t Oscar winning drama we’re talking about here, it’s fucking wrestling…


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I loved when Punk didn’t even mention WWE and that he went from ROH to AEW. Vince must have hated that


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Probably the closest I ever got to crying with anything related to wrestling was the Eddie Tribute, but that's because that sort of shit transcends kayfabe and markdom. I wasn't even a huge fan of his at the time. 

HBK is my favourite of all time, but I didn't come close to crying when he returned in 2002 (and i was like 12), and arguably he made bigger life changes in that time frame than Punk has in his seven-year absence (who knows though). Obviously Punk's return feels like a bigger deal especially because it's for another rival company, but I'm not nearly as invested in him as I was as a young mark in HBK's return.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I loved when Punk didn’t even mention WWE and that he went from ROH to AEW. Vince must have hated that


Vince doesn't care, dude is a billionaire and in his seventies.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I loved when Punk didn’t even mention WWE and that he went from ROH to AEW. Vince must have hated that


I think the point he was trying to make is that he left professional wrestling in 2005 and came back to it now. More or less taking a jab at WWE for not being an authentic wrestling promotion anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I’ve followed this story since Punk left the WWE. It’s been building and building and honestly to kinda see it all payoff this way was amazing. I got goosebumps and a bit teary eyed seeing Punk so overwhelmed with emotion. That’s just passion and if you don’t have passion for anything inside of you then of course you’ll think that moment was over the top.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Oh no, not the "I don't have a way to respond so I have to do a diversion post to avoid defending my thoughts"
> 
> Stop with the wrestling promos on the internet board, they aren't nearly as cool as you think


oh, no - i knew how to respond

its in my response

stop trying to police emotions - don’t be a doofus

these are just normal concepts


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> This makes no sense. He was called CM Punk in UFC.
> 
> And when he made the comic.
> 
> ...


be a man! Don’t cry

what makes you shed a man tear buddy?

sale at the hardware store?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> "it's still real to me" guy


Lol, that's exactly who came to mind when I saw the picture in the OP.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Probably the closest I ever got to crying with anything related to wrestling was the Eddie Tribute, but that's because that sort of shit transcends kayfabe and markdom. I wasn't even a huge fan of his at the time.
> 
> HBK is my favourite of all time, but I didn't come close to crying when he returned in 2002 (and i was like 12), and arguably he made bigger life changes in that time frame than Punk has in his seven-year absence (who knows though). Obviously Punk's return feels like a bigger deal especially because it's for another rival company, but I'm not nearly as invested in him as I was as a young mark in HBK's return.


when does young taker shed a manly tear?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The person who said it was cringe was pretty spot on to be honest. If you took that photo to a random person on the street and told them that this was a man in his thirties or forties balling his eyes out because a millionaire pro wrestler made his return to wrestling they would laugh at him and never want to be part of anything like that.
> 
> It's not cringe that he's crying it's cringe because why he's crying. I love Punk, I'm a huge fan of the guy but nothing in pro wrestling means enough for me to cry in public and I'm super passionate about it all obviously.


you should be defending this x1000

You should know as a promoter, that sort of passion is money and ticket sales all day


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Nobody says shit when people get emotional over sports. Let the man cry God damn..


Folk make fun of overly emotional sports fans all the time


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you should be defending this x1000
> 
> You should know as a promoter, that sort of passion is money and ticket sales all day


If I got that reaction at one of my events I'd be totally pleased with myself but doesn't change the fact that grown adults crying over wrestling is a bit cringe.

For what it's worth I'm happy for the guy that he's so passionate about Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Folk make fun of overly emotional sports fans all the time


its all fun and games, until its your team


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If I got that reaction at one of my events I'd be totally pleased with myself but doesn't change *the fact that grown adults crying over wrestling is a bit cringe.*
> 
> For what it's worth I'm happy for the guy that he's so passionate about Punk.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429094335904092160
you’re in the business dude


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when does young taker shed a manly tear?


when people kick puppies. real ugly macho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m just laughing because the proponents of psychology and the art of making people believe is suddenly finding this emotions all so cringe 🤣

never change lads / i’ll be looking out for your next posts calling stuff hypocritical


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429096733179588615


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> when people kick puppies. real ugly macho.


lol mate - that isn’t crying time

its beat a fuckers ass time


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Considering how pro wrestling is often low brow, violent, corny, and goofy, it really does have some genuine sentimental moments.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m just laughing because the proponents of psychology and the art of making people believe is suddenly finding this emotions all so cringe 🤣
> 
> never change lads / i’ll be looking out for your next posts calling stuff hypocritical


lmao I'm not sure if that's directed at me  , but I'm totally for emotional catharsis and all that good stuff.

But this is a bit like Iron Man making a return to the MCU after a 7 year absence and a 40-year-old neckbeard blubbering about it. Yeah, film makers want to illicit emotions....but that emotion?? lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> lmao I'm not sure if that's directed at me  , but I'm totally for emotional catharsis and all that good stuff.
> 
> But this is a bit like Iron Man making a return to the MCU after a 7 year absence and a 40-year-old neckbeard blubbering about it. Yeah, film makers want to illicit emotions....but that emotion?? lol


never directed at you mate - i won’t do you like that

just a… general vibe i’m feeling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> lmao I'm not sure if that's directed at me  , but I'm totally for emotional catharsis and all that good stuff.
> 
> But this is a bit like Iron Man making a return to the MCU after a 7 year absence and a 40-year-old neckbeard blubbering about it. Yeah, film makers want to illicit emotions....but that emotion?? lol


did you feel nothing at ‘Mr Stark…. What’s happening’

swooosh… there goes spidey


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you feel nothing at ‘Mr Stark…. What’s happening’
> 
> swooosh… there goes spidey


Would you believe me if I told you I've never seen an Avengers movie? Or Iron Man, Captain America or the new Spider-Man films.....

Live action comic stuff just doesn't draw me in, but I admit Infinity and Endgame look cool!


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Ngl, I cried. I started watching wrestling literally the day after the Pipebomb promo after I watched it pretty much accidentally on Youtube and got hooked instantly. I'm not American so I had pretty much no idea what pro wrestling is before that. So I can say that Punk brought me in. This was a very special moment for me.


Same for me. I grew up with wrestling back in the 80's locally in Memphis USWA/CWA days up until the death of Eddie Guerrero. I left after that and the mega push of Cena and his feud with JBL. CM Punk brought me back into wrestling.

I didn't bawl like the guy in the screenshot, but I did get a little emotional during it all because he was my favorite and I'd never thought I'd see him wrestle again. I might actually subscribe to cable again.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

I always considered myself CM Punk's biggest fan until I saw that dude bawling his eyes out. That guy is up there with Surprised Undertaker fan now lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Would you believe me if I told you I've never seen an Avengers movie? Or Iron Man, Captain America or the new Spider-Man films.....
> 
> Live action comic stuff just doesn't draw me in, but I admit Infinity and Endgame look cool!


wow - course i would believe - just thought they were the sort of blockbusters 99% of people enjoy

now i have to think of an example in a genre i think you do enjoy

right… so in this movie, the woman’s pipes are broken. Oh look! Here comes a plumber… wait… he has no shirt on and will fix the pipes for free….

 there’s your emotions bud


----------



## 749129 (Oct 24, 2020)

In terms of tv show and movies the only time I cried when I watched the Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its all fun and games, until its your team


For sure, but yeah crying Punk Fan isn't alone in fans being mocked for getting emotional be it crying, anger, joy, or rioting lol. Sometimes fans being fans is funny.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> For sure, but yeah crying Punk Fan isn't alone in fans being mocked for getting emotional be it crying, anger, joy, or rioting lol. Sometimes fans being fans is funny.


course he’s not the only one

but you of all people should be the one calling out the hypocrisy of bagging on one crying fan while getting emotional about shit you like

calling out hypocrisy is almost your gimmick - would love to see it in full force here when there’s actual hypocrisy


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

CAPTAINAR said:


> In terms of tv show and movies the only time I cried when I watched the Pursuit of Happyness.


the green mile always gets me when the execute John


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This shit is the last time i had a man tear or two

it hits different when its your people - like that Chicago lad


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> This makes no sense. He was called CM Punk in UFC.
> 
> And when he made the comic.
> 
> ...


I get that, but he owns the performing name, and went by the name by when competing in UFC because that is where his name recognition is. No one in the MMA community would know who "Phil Brooks" was. They might care if they saw "former WWE Champion CM Punk" competing, and desire to buy the PPV to see him perform and lose. It's a special case, and if Mark Calloway had decided to leave WWE on bad terms and compete for Dana White, he might want to go by Undertaker to get the additional buys, but he wouldn't be fighting as that character and he certainly wouldn't be called Undertaker as he has no rights to the name. "CM Punk" the MMA fighter was not a character or alter ego for Phil Brooks. It was simply Phil Brooks using a stage name. It's a weird example, but he wasn't bringing his WWE character to UFC.

As for people crying, it depends on the emotional attachment to the onscreen character and the situation that the character is placed in. The Star Wars community is just as invested as the wrestling community or the naval history community or the college football fan community. People didn't cry in theaters because they thought Leonard Nimoy died in _Star Trek II_ or that Leonardo DiCaprio somehow perished in 1912 in the Titanic disaster. It was the investment in the characters that triggered it. CM Punk the character is not Phil Brooks. 

Reaction to Luke Skywalker returning in the Mandalorian:


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Seafort said:


> I get that, but he owns the performing name, and went by the name by when competing in UFC because that is where his name recognition is. No one in the MMA community would know who "Phil Brooks" was. They might care if they saw "former WWE Champion CM Punk" competing, and desire to buy the PPV to see him perform and lose. It's a special case, and if Mark Calloway had decided to leave WWE on bad terms and compete for Dana White, he might want to go by Undertaker to get the additional buys, but he wouldn't be fighting as that character and he certainly wouldn't be called Undertaker as he has no rights to the name. "CM Punk" the MMA fighter was not a character or alter ego for Phil Brooks. It was simply Phil Brooks using a stage name. It's a weird example, but he wasn't bringing his WWE character to UFC.
> 
> As for people crying, it depends on the emotional attachment to the onscreen character and the situation that the character is placed in. The Star Wars community is just as invested as the wrestling community or the naval history community or the college football fan community. People didn't cry in theaters because they thought Leonard Nimoy died in _Star Trek II_ or that Leonardo DiCaprio somehow perished in 1912 in the Titanic disaster. It was the investment in the characters that triggered it. CM Punk the character is not Phil Brooks.
> 
> Reaction to Luke Skywalker returning in the Mandalorian:


Ok. You are all over the place. But I do get your point. 

I just disagree with it. CM Punk was built as former WWE superstar CM Punk. And got laughed out of MMA to the point Joe Rogan said he was the most unatheltic person he ever saw. Is what it is. 

As for the star wars thing, yeah, that is still cringe IMO. A character on air screen death, where there is emotion and an adventure to go along with the story does make sense. 

I brought up 4 examples, Monty Brown, Edge. Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns all have legitimate real life tragedies that took them from the ring. 

CM Punk just walked out because he was pissed. That's ok, but it definitely isn't some type of "The hero returns from adversary" story people pretend it is


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> be a man! Don’t cry
> 
> what makes you shed a man tear buddy?
> 
> sale at the hardware store?


4/10

You lost points for using the word man twice in two sentences. And a sale at the hardware store, doesn't make tears, it's only celebrated with beer.

Learn your stereotypes


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, no - i knew how to respond
> 
> its in my response
> 
> ...


No one is trying to police emotions except you.

You have no problems policing my response and calling names while at it. 

Don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't remember where the quote came from and I'm paraphrasing here but it resonates so much with me

When it's bad pro wrestling is awful. But when it's done well it's the best fucking thing on the planet 

Hell of a moment last night which I'm sure reminds a lot of us why we're fans. For moments just like that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> course he’s not the only one
> 
> but you of all people should be the one calling out the hypocrisy of bagging on one crying fan while getting emotional about shit you like
> 
> calling out hypocrisy is almost your gimmick - would love to see it in full force here when there’s actual hypocrisy


I don't see the hypocrisy as much because folk would've mocked a fan crying regardless of the wrestler it's for or promotion. Like I said epic moment for Punk and AEW, but yeah crying is going to catch some jokes.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I was Crying Punk Fan:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429117250964004868


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> 4/10
> 
> You lost points for using the word man twice in two sentences. And a sale at the hardware store, doesn't make tears, it's only celebrated with beer.
> 
> Learn your stereotypes


you’re rating (and posts funnily) is like ‘whose line is it anyway’


‘The points don’t matter’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I don't see the hypocrisy as much because folk would've mocked a fan crying regardless of the wrestler it's for or promotion. Like I said epic moment for Punk and AEW, but yeah crying is going to catch some jokes.


sure they would’ve rap

sure they would’ve - carry on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> No one is trying to police emotions except you.
> 
> You have no problems policing my response and calling names while at it.
> 
> Don't be a hypocrite.


uno reverse


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sure they would’ve rap
> 
> sure they would’ve - carry on


"It's still real to me" guy is a literal meme used to mock folk. Because folk found him crying to be funny and over the top. So yeah they would've made fun regardless of wrestler or promotion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> "It's still real to me" guy is a literal meme used to mock folk. Because folk found him crying to be funny and over the top. So yeah they would've made fun regardless of wrestler or promotion.


used to mock folk - not mock the guy in the pic / the stereotype in arguments

Here people are mocking ‘the cringe emotion’ of someone enjoying or being happy with ‘wrestling’

don’t worry rap, i’ll see you on fine form hypocrisy hunting in the Punk threads


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> used to mock folk - not mock the guy / the stereotype
> 
> Here people are mocking ‘the cringe emotion’ of someone enjoying or being happy with ‘wrestling’
> 
> don’t worry rap, i’ll see you on fine form hypocrisy hunting in the Punk thread


You can't use the moment to make a mockery of people, if you're not making fun of the guy who made the moment. 

Folk universally make fun of fans fanning out hard. Be it cosplayers, screaming fan girls of boy bands, fans that pass out, or over the top sports fans that fight and break shit about their teams. People laugh at fandom sometimes. 

AEW and Punk fans aren't immune from that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> You can't use the moment to make a mockery of people, if you're not making fun of the guy who made the moment.
> 
> Folk universally make fun of fans fanning out hard. Be it cosplayers, screaming fan girls of boy bands, fans that pass out, or over the top sports fans that fight and break shit about their teams. People laugh at fandom sometimes.
> 
> AEW and Punk fans aren't immune from that.


i know

I thought you would just point out the hypocrisy of people making fun of this dude and the next moment having a smol cry over their sports team or movie they love or whatever 

hey, no stress - carry on👍


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

_whilst I didn't get emotional, I don't blame anyone that did and don't why people brow beat those that did, I mean god forbid someone watching wrestling because they are actually passionate about it instead of trying to play be the booker everytime they watch a wrestling show.

I also don't get the hate for khan, the guy has actually created a bit of excitement in wrestling again instead of having to sit predictable super cena followed by super reigns shoved down your throats and had sit through a sterile micro managed product_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i know
> 
> I thought you would just point out the hypocrisy of people making fun of this dude and the next moment having a smol cry over their sports team or movie they love or whatever
> 
> hey, no stress - carry on


Yeah nah crying in certain moments is just funny to me. I get the passion, but yeah nah lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this reminds me of that time the giants fan cried and got roasted by the internet 






it was a simpler time...


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

This generation finally has its “it’s still real to me, dammit” guy


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re rating (and posts funnily) is like ‘whose line is it anyway’
> 
> 
> ‘The points don’t matter’


Mattered enough for you to reply.

I will let you get the last word in. It means more to you than me


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah nah crying in certain moments is just funny to me. I get the passion, but yeah nah lol.


The problem is that there are moments where crying (even with wrestling) is warranted.

When Daniel Bryan came back, I understood why people shed a tear. You had a dude who had his prime taken away from him at its peak because of something he couldn't control, and you knew how much it hurt him inside.

The issue is that CM Punk just was never that dude, so people look at it sideways.

Some people just dont want to see it that way


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm sorry but that's some cringey shit.


Thanks I didn't wanna be that guy but good lord lmaoooooo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Mattered enough for you to reply.
> 
> I will let you get the last word in. It means more to you than me


cheers numbnuts


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't say that I cried watching his debut, one reason of many being that I woke at 4am and decided to watch it tired as anything.

But with that said, no one should be laughing at this guy because this guy is crying tears of happiness. What sad-act and narky piece of s*** wants to laugh at someone's happiness? Wrestling and CM Punk aside, think about how horrible the world has been for the last two (or more) years. Everyday, it's gutter politics, covid and general bleakness. Then all of a sudden, AEW bring out about the best thing that we could ask for in wrestling, so it's no wonder that we're feeling a little bit emotional. To top it off, it was executed and built perfectly.

Think about the other times that we have had tears of joy for a return. In recent memory; The Rock's return, Brett Hart's return, Ultimate Warrior...

Basically, the list isn't extensive.

For one thing, I remember a part of my life that was really a lot of fun. I was fresh out of uni and going on adventures all of the time. I worked abroad, had a few fun experiences travelling around, many promiscuous experiences and just a feeling of real youth. The Summer of Punk reminds me of those times and mirrors the struggles and optimism that I had at the time. Ten years on and I think we can agree that times have got a lot worse and those of us who were optimistic twenty-something's then have probably grown a lot more pessimistic in that time. Seeing Punk come out with the same music and similar graphics is a refreshing throwback to those better times.

Not to mention that the guy himself has struggled a lot with his mental and physical health but has now got to a point where he says that he feels better. Nothing is more moving that seeing someone hit the darkest depths of depression and make it out the other side.

This is more than just a wrestling angle, it's something a lot of us can relate to.

Back to the fan though, he's also had a few too many beers too. I have a friend who cried on the the bathroom floor after Ouzo and beer because he got banned from KFC. It happens.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cursedtoy said:


> I wish I was Crying Punk Fan:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429117250964004868


What an absolute gent! Good on Tommy Dreamer!


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

This guy crying over CM Punk, give me a break. Most fans these days are grown children so nothing surprising here.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It was a cool moment but I think crying over it was a little bit much. I popped a little bit I'll admit that but in more of a "ok that was actually pretty cool" sorta way.

If the dude is that invested good for him I guess?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429094335904092160
> you’re in the business dude


With all due respect I'm not taking advice from Nyla Rose in regards to the wrestling business. It's cool he loves wrestling but a grown man crying over a big wrestling return is cringe.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Felt uncomfortable with the dude reaching his hand out like Punk was Jesus, but I felt something I haven't felt in a long time.... Pure emotion...Haven't felt that way bout wrestling in a long time..It's going to die away soon, but I'm hooked for now


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Folk make fun of overly emotional sports fans all the time


They do? I've never seen it tbh.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> They do? I've never seen it tbh.


Yeah I've seen it happen plenty, when you're upset that your team lost or whatever you'll always get people going "Calm down it's only a game" and all that stuff.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Men watching other men emotions ITT. Sus shit. Op can cry about anything he wants.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This guy was mocked for like 15 years and went niche viral (Amongst the wrestling fans). When it's an AEW fan suddenly we're not allowed to poke fun?

Come on fam.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

cyrus_cesar said:


> Felt uncomfortable with the dude reaching his hand out like Punk was Jesus, but I felt something I haven't felt in a long time.... Pure emotion...Haven't felt that way bout wrestling in a long time..It's going to die away soon, but I'm hooked for now


That’s the part that got me. Reaching out to Punk 

But I understand fans know Punk left the business on a bad note and it took so long for him to finally wanna get back in 

Not judging the guy. He was in the moment


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That was great. Wwe fucked up royally again here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

thisissting said:


> That was great. Wwe fucked up royally again here.


Lol you haven't heard?

Brock Lesnar is baaaaaack.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Lol you haven't heard?
> 
> Brock Lesnar is baaaaaack.


Here today gone tomorrow. Boring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Here today gone tomorrow. Boring.


Some over in the institution section of the forum think it's the comeback of the year.

Lol


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Thing is...ironically... 

Internet tough guys judging other people's emotions - are probably among the most insecure people of all. How do you like them eggs 😅🤯


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Thing is...ironically...
> 
> Internet tough guys judging other people's emotions - are probably among the most insecure people of all. How do you like them eggs 😅🤯


Most definitely.

The kind who are too embarrassed to admit they actually watch wrestling. Only to bash others online for enjoying certain aspects of wrestling.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> The kind who are too embarrassed to admit they actually watch wrestling. Only to bash others online for enjoying certain aspects of wrestling.


To be fair... 

It's probably the biggest victories they get in life - telling other people on an internet forum how much less manly than them, they are. That and what constitutes 'real wrestling'


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> To be fair...
> 
> It's probably the biggest victories they get in life - telling other people on an internet forum how much less manly than them, they are. That and what constitutes 'real wrestling'


"Even I could beat up this wrestler" they say, as they hide their wrestling fandom from friends due to fear of ridicule.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*When Cornette is happy with AEW, there's nothing bad you can say about the way they did this.*


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I


Good Bunny said:


> That’s the part that got me. Reaching out to Punk
> 
> But I understand fans know Punk left the business on a bad note and it took so long for him to finally wanna get back in
> 
> Not judging the guy. He was in the moment


it didn’t really look like he was reaching or worshipping him, it looked, to me at least, like he was pointing towards him like “that’s my fkn guy”. You ever seen that crying gif of the woman fist bumping the air? It’s the same sentiment.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I
> 
> 
> it didn’t really look like he was reaching or worshipping him, it looked, to me at least, like he was pointing towards him like “that’s my fkn guy”. You ever seen that crying gif of the woman fist bumping the air? It’s the same sentiment.


Eh, I’ve never seen someone point with two fingers


----------



## BlissLynch (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Vee is Me (Mar 27, 2013)

This guy is a true wrestling fan. I am sure he's been tired of being fed bullshit and seeing Punk back gave him hope that things are going to get better. I'd be crying right next to him.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I like Punk and he's one of my favorites but the dude that was crying his heart out needs some testosterone boosters or something.




LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ll bite @RainmakerV2
> 
> what entertainment moment is the right one to cry - what last made you cry?
> 
> we want to know the ‘correct’ time


In entertainment? You're allowed 1 tear for when Ironman died in Endgame and another when the movie ends and Steve is back with his lady.

In wrestling, I only teared up one time. It was when Lesnar ended the streak at WM30 and I thought I would never see Undertaker again. He was my childhood favorite wrestler.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I like Punk and he's one of my favorites but the dude that was crying his heart out needs some testosterone boosters or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think one wet eye is allowed when spider-man went poof!

mr stark….. i don’t feel so good


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think one wet eye is allowed when spider-man went poof!
> 
> mr stark….. i don’t feel so good


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sure they would’ve rap
> 
> sure they would’ve - carry on


Gotta disagree with you here, my studious bovine buddy, and agree with @RapShepard.

Extreme emotions in fandoms, even ideologies, are pretty universally panned and derided. Sports fans, Justin Bieber and that Korean Boy Band I can't remember the name of fans, "It's still real to me, dammit" guy. Hell, even nutjobs on both ends of the political spectrum are mocked by centrists and induce mad cringe. It really is not an AEW or CM Punk thing at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Gotta disagree with you here, my studious bovine buddy, and agree with @RapShepard.
> 
> Extreme emotions in fandoms, even ideologies, are pretty universally panned and derided. Sports fans, Justin Bieber and that Korean Boy Band I can't remember the name of fans, "It's still real to me, dammit" guy. Hell, even nutjobs on both ends of the political spectrum are mocked by centrists and induce mad cringe. It really is not an AEW or CM Punk thing at all.


my issue wasn’t with mocking the guy

it was with who was mocking him

you cannot go ‘flippy indy midgets, nothing seems real anymore / it needs to be believable’ etc etc etc - you know, all that old school purist crap

And then the same guys turn around at the first sign of someone who ‘believes’ and goes ‘haaa-hhhaa cries!’

the two ideas together out of one mouth doesn’t make sense to me

that was all

mock the crying guy at leisure, but have a thought when you chat about believability (not you, the royal ‘you’ )

does that make sense?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the two ideas together out of one mouth doesn’t make sense to me


Okay, yeah, I get what you're saying now. You're pointing out how the "old school kayfabe" camp stresses suspension of disbelief, psychology and the resultant emotional investment etc., but then mocks their ideal consumer, basically what would be derided as a mark. I understand now.

Not that I'm really invested in debating 'cause I totally see your point, but even "it's still real to me, dammit" guy was mocked among wrestling fans, despite him being an old-school type guy. Meaning, I think even in JCP or Mid-At or Memphis, you would have caught a few ribs if, as a man, you cried during a big wrestling return (like Flair or Lawler) because it was a different (i.e. more stereotypically masculine) culture. Maybe I'm kinda old school in that regard too lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Okay, yeah, I get what you're saying now. You're pointing out how the "old school kayfabe" camp stresses suspension of disbelief, psychology and the resultant emotional investment etc., but then mocks their ideal consumer, basically what would be derided as a mark. I understand now.
> 
> Not that I'm really invested in debating 'cause I totally see your point, but even "it's still real to me, dammit" guy was mocked among wrestling fans, despite him being an old-school type guy. Meaning, I think even in JCP or Mid-At or Memphis, you would have caught a few ribs if, as a man, you cried during a big wrestling return (like Flair or Lawler) because it was a different (i.e. more stereotypically masculine) culture. Maybe I'm kinda old school in that regard too lol.


oh yeah, it was a hill i was prepared to die on 2 days ago in the moment, cause so many fucking tourists arrived trying to rain on the parade

but today i am non-plussed  😂

ps> you’ve explained it beautifully in the first paragraph / that is exactly it - much better than what i explained it


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> View attachment 106662
> 
> 
> In my opinion, great pro wrestling is more than excellent ring work. It’s more than storylines. It’s definitely more than entrance music or costumes or mic work.
> ...





*Post of the Year!*


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Lol you haven't heard?
> 
> Brock Lesnar is baaaaaack.


And he looks like the German guy from Sanity, if he ate a mountain.


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

Maybe the guy is happy to see his teenage hero, who he thought would never see again?

All the morons pretending to be tough guys around here are pathetic.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Ok, I will try to chime in, be brief, and hopefully make some sense. Please bear in mind that my background is in liberal arts having studied Western Civ in college and being somewhat well read in philosophy. I do have some knowledge of European history (especially of the Iberian peninsula where most of my ancestors came from) and I have extensive knowledge of American history. I can easily qualify for a B.A. in the latter and would readily have some M.A. credits based on all the books I've read in my old and now inactive American history book club. 

Among the components of philosophy are aesthetics (art & beauty) and epistemology (theory of knowledge). Believe it or not, pro wrestling exemplifies both.

To the ancient Romans, wrestlers (who generally were of smaller proportion that today's grappling hulks) exemplified their version of ideal male beauty. Today pro wrestling's sexual implications are more visible in the women's version of the sport. Still, it is male athletes who wear the more skimpy costuming which attracts certain people's (of both genders) personal interests with those fans taking less interest in the athleticism displayed. Uniforms in most other sports cover the body. Uniforms in wrestling reveal more of the body. This because of the fan's interests in human aesthetics. 

Setting aside all that, there can be no question that pro wrestling is epistemological. That is, it teaches moral lessons. Invariably the "good guy" who goes by the rules carries the day, takes home the championship belt which is to be displayed in his trophy room, and wins the day. The "bad guy" gripes, b!tches, and moans while going home in defeat much to the delight of the crowd. Lesson learned: be good and the world will be with you. Be good and you will always get ahead in life. 

But there is more. In Europe during the Middle Ages people always went to dunkings or witch burnings on Sundays after church services. There they would scream, throw objects, and vent all their frustrations away. Today, in many indy promotions, people do precisely the same things on Sundays when they attend wrestling matches just after church. The wrestler (especially the wicked guy who gets pummeled by the good guy) now plays the role that the victim did in the past when he was dunked or publicly put into the stocks. Thus, lesson learned: be good and the universe is with you. Epistemology is full display. 

Human aesthetics and epistemology = big components in pro wrestling and the biggest reasons why we love it. Yes, big money is now a big part as well. But that's a different subject.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I didnt cry but I marked the f out. I did cry when Curtis axel won the ic title and pointed up to the sky. Stuff like that when its reallife situations and you know the work they put in. When Ziggler cashed in mitb and I saw the emotion in his face I almost cried. When Sasha banks won the nxt womens title and cried in her backstage interview I got chocked up too. 

So I can def relate to the fan and it is what makes wrestling so special. Its not just a craft. A sport of storytelling but its about the journey we as fans go through with the wrestlers in and out of the ring that brings such emotion out.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Thing is...ironically...
> 
> Internet tough guys judging other people's emotions - are probably among the most insecure people of all. How do you like them eggs 😅🤯





Erik. said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> The kind who are too embarrassed to admit they actually watch wrestling. Only to bash others online for enjoying certain aspects of wrestling.





IpostHIGH said:


> Maybe the guy is happy to see his teenage hero, who he thought would never see again?
> 
> All the morons pretending to be tough guys around here are pathetic.



I have to wonder what thread you guys are actually reading. 

No one here has said any of the things you are talking about. 

In fact I have seen more people who say "It's ok to be emotional, but it is strange to do it for CM Punk" than the actual defenders. 

I have seen at least 3 people give specific examples of times they think fans were right to be emotional. 

I have also seen people say "I don't get it, it's cringe to me, but hey let the man have his moment"

This is that there are people in this thread calling the dude named or saying they could best him up is a fabrication, and is just a strawman argument all around


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> In entertainment? You're allowed 1 tear for when Ironman died in Endgame and another when the movie ends and Steve is back with his lady.


Whoa bro, fucking spoilers. Some of us haven't seen Endgame yet.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I have to wonder what thread you guys are actually reading.
> 
> No one here has said any of the things you are talking about.
> 
> ...


It's no big deal really but the bold bits are what I was referring to - policing other people's emotions seems strange to me, like some people will be more attached to CM Punk than others 🤷‍♂️

I did chuckle at the guy myself to be honest but I'm not guna condemn him either - he's free to feel the way he does lol


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's no big deal really but the bold bits are what I was referring to - policing other people's emotions seems strange to me, like some people will be more attached to CM Punk than others 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I did chuckle at the guy myself to be honest but I'm not guna condemn him either - he's free to feel the way he does lol


No one is policing someone's emotions. 

Saying that something is cringe is an opinion, if you give reasons for why it is cringe you are just enforcing your opinion. 

This is a discussion board, from what I can tell, no one is trying to hunt the guy down to tell him to stop crying. 

But like any person put in the public eye, sometimes people aren't going to be nice to you. 

Is what it is


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> No one is policing someone's emotions.
> 
> Saying that something is cringe is an opinion, if you give reasons for why it is cringe you are just enforcing your opinion.
> 
> ...


That's all well and good. All I was saying is that the people who get most bent out of shape over how others act/react usually do so from a position of insecurity. I get finding it funny (I did too) but I don't get being judgemental over it to the point of condemnation. But that's just my opinion, about their opinion, about the crying guy lol

It is what it is - agreed. No hard feelings from my end


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I thought that dude crying was kind of lame to be honest. Don't get me wrong, it's great when wrestling creates emotion, but this just felt silly and cringe to me


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Stylebender said:


> I didnt cry but I marked the f out. I did cry when Curtis axel won the ic title and pointed up to the sky. Stuff like that when its reallife situations and you know the work they put in. When Ziggler cashed in mitb and I saw the emotion in his face I almost cried. When Sasha banks won the nxt womens title and cried in her backstage interview I got chocked up too.
> 
> So I can def relate to the fan and it is what makes wrestling so special. Its not just a craft. A sport of storytelling but its about the journey we as fans go through with the wrestlers in and out of the ring that brings such emotion out.




@Stylebender ~


Did you read Aristotle's *Poetics*? One of the most significant parts of this extraordinary writing was his analysis of _catharsis - "purification" or "cleansing" or "clarification") is the purification and purgation of emotions—particularly pity and fear—through art :_



Catharsis - Wikipedia


That's the magic pro wrestling works on all of us. It is truly the world's greatest art form.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Crying over Stings debut? Damn man, that's funny af, but I am glad that touched you emotionally. But hey I cried after seeing Notebook the other day so I guess I'm worse off. lolz


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> Crying over Stings debut? Damn man, that's funny af, but I am glad that touched you emotionally. But hey I cried after seeing Notebook the other day so I guess I'm worse off. lolz


I remember shedding a tear over the Australian soap opera Neighbours once many moons ago 😬 

I think everyone should own up to the most ridiculous time they welled up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I like Punk and he's one of my favorites but the dude that was crying his heart out needs some testosterone boosters or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That whole love story was totally manufactured!

#team Captasha


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I remember shedding a tear over the Australian soap opera Neighbours once many moons ago 😬
> 
> I think everyone should own up to the most ridiculous time they welled up




Can't honestly say I welled up during a wrestling match. But I do recall yelling and screaming up a storm whenever my heroes beat up on some pencil neck geek such as when the nWo attacked the cRock when he was in an ambulance:


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

overthehill said:


> Can't honestly say I welled up during a wrestling match. But I do recall yelling and screaming up a storm whenever my heroes beat up on some pencil neck geek such as when the nWo attacked the cRock when he was in an ambulance:


Lol fair play for owning up to it 🤣

Hang on...you're calling the Rock what now!? 😲


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Pentagon Senior said:


> you're calling the Rock what now!?



Let's be honest here ~ the nWo made him eat s____t. God punishes!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

overthehill said:


> Let's be honest here ~ the nWo made him eat s____t. God punishes!


Haha, fair enough. He was my favourite growing up but I'm glad you found pleasure in seeing him brought down a peg or two


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Haha, fair enough. He was my favourite growing up but I'm glad you found pleasure in seeing him brought down a peg or two



Can't help it ~ been a heel fan all my life starting with Karl Von Hess & Killer Kowalski way back in the 1950s.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

That guys a dweeb.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

overthehill said:


> Can't help it ~ been a heel fan all my life starting with Karl Von Hess & Killer Kowalski way back in the 1950s.


Wow, you've been watching wrestling a long time!


----------

